# chm to pdf converter



## tomiboi

I looking for software (freeware) to convert chm files to pdf files under Windows and, or Linux.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kiwiguy

There are many file types that use .chm suffixes, perhaps you need to be more specific?

But PrimoPDF will convert anything you can print into a PDF file, as it installs simply as a file creating "printer". And it's free.

If a file cannot be "printed", it's not going to be able to utilise a PDF structure anyway.


----------



## tomiboi

I want to be able to convert my Dreamweaver 8 manual from chm to PDF.


----------



## JohnWill

If you can print it, you can install something like CutePDF and print to a PDF. I use CutePDF to generate all sorts of PDF files, anything that you can print.


----------



## fchivu

The HTML to PDF Converter library for .NET 2.0 from Winnovative Software is a good option. There are samples for windows forms, ASP.NET and console both in C# and VB.NET that should help.

You can download it from http://www.dotnet-reporting.com (or from http://www.winnovative-software.com is the same).

The converter has also some interesting new features like the possiblity to encrypt/password protect your document, pdf merge capabilities, etc. All the conversion can be performed with a few lines of code:

PdfConverter pdfConverter = new PdfConverter();
// set the converter options
pdfConverter.PdfDocumentOptions.PdfPageSize = PdfPageSize.A4;
pdfConverter.PdfDocumentOptions.PdfCompressionLevel = PdfCompressionLevel.Normal;
pdfConverter.PdfDocumentOptions.PdfPageOrientation = PDFPageOrientation.Portrait;
pdfConverter.PdfDocumentOptions.ShowHeader = false;
pdfConverter.PdfDocumentOptions.ShowFooter = false;

// Performs the conversion and get the pdf document bytes that you can further 
// save to a file or send as a browser response
byte[] pdfBytes = pdfConverter.GetPdfFromUrlBytes(urlToConvert);

// send the PDF document as a response to the browser for download
System.Web.HttpResponse response = System.Web.HttpContext.Current.Response;
response.Clear();
response.AddHeader("Content-Type", "binary/octet-stream");
response.AddHeader("Content-Disposition",
"attachment; filename=ConversionResult.pdf; size=" + pdfBytes.Length.ToString());
response.Flush();
response.BinaryWrite(pdfBytes);
response.Flush();
response.End();


----------



## sconnelly

It is probably a little late (considering this is more than a year old) to reply to this thread.... but here goes, hopefully this will be useful to someone.

It was the nonsense (with respect  ) that was written here that compelled me to sign up to this site.

When someone asks about converting CHM to PDF, the questioner very likely means Microsoft's compiled help format. What on earth other CHM formats would be just as valid?
(not very likely to be Chemdraw).

Anyhow, finding a free (and full featured) CHM to PDF converter is not going to be easy. However, I will list a few of the ones that I am aware of but are not free.

For future reference, this information was just as easy for the questioner to obtain by typing the words, "CHM PDF converter" (quotes not recommended for this search) into a GOOGLE search.

BTW, I am not endorsing any of these products. I just found these myself because I was looking for a such a tool myself. I will be testing these products this evening.

http://www.theta-software.com/chmtopdf.htm 
http://www.processtext.com/abcchm.html
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/PDF/CHMPDF-Pilot.shtml

A whole bunch here:
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Search/pdf_converter_t1.html

http://www.topshareware.com/CHM-To-PDF-Converter-download-52942.htm
http://www.colorpilot.com/chm2pdf.html?adwords

Alas, none of the above are free. In fact, I doubt there is a good free CHM to PDF converter out there. At least, most of the above products are reasonably priced. I will let you know how I make out with my evals.

Shawn


----------



## puru8816

Hey,

even few minutes back i was searching for this CHM2PDF s/w.
came thr this forum to find some bogus posts...which led me to abyss. 

CHM2PDF Pilot 2.15: Convert chm into PDF documents.

http://www.colorpilot.com/pad/chmpdf.zip
http://www.colorpilot.com/load/chmpdf.exe

Note: this is a TRIAL version... atleast it will solve the purpose.
Yeah. lemme tell u guys some disadv... 
1> it is a bit slow
2> your output pdf file will have a line "This file is generated from a TRIAL version...blah blah blah ).

If you are okay with it.. go ahead and use it.

~Puru


----------

